
SoftBanks next big crisis may be brewing in India - rossdavidh
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Cover-Story/Fallout-SoftBank-s-next-big-crisis-may-be-brewing-in-India
======
ydb
That's a little disconcerting, given the massive size of India and its
existing problems with wealth inequality.

Can anybody from HN with first-hand experience in the startup ecosystem in
India shed some light on this article?

